

BugHub Relaunches With Completely New UI - dcope
http://bughubapp.com/relaunch.html

======
pooriaazimi
_(This is not worthy of a bug report, so I just post it as a comment)_

1\. The 'gear' icon is misleading. It's an edit button, not a button to change
application 'settings'.

2\. The text size is small. I understand that being delicate is part of this
beautiful application's charm, and that it surely looks gorgeous on the new
iPad's retina display, but I think you should have an option for a larger font
size. Specially for the visually impaired, which otherwise I think can hardly
use it.

3\. Maybe a 'search' functionality (as opposed to directly typing
'username/repo') for adding other people's issues?

That said, I must say that I'm more than impressed. This app is extremely
polished, pretty and intuitive. I've just seen a handful of apps that are more
polished (and they were made by multi-million dollar companies, not as a
_learning experience_ ).

I 100% recommend it. Awesome job.

~~~
Me1000
Thank you very much for the feedback and recommendation.

------
Me1000
Here are some promo codes for you all.

NHRYW479JYJ9

KH336XLXNWMM

9M6XFTPNTXH6

E69FT9FWL7FH

KJH33773JJ49

Thanks everyone!

~~~
pooriaazimi
They're all used - to save others the trouble! I bought it nevertheless. It
looks pretty and will come in handy I'm sure.

~~~
Me1000
Thanks for buying the app and letting everyone know. I hope you like it!

Here are 5 more:

9FA79X34MNXN

3P6469F9976F

X37XAPRFP46A

J6P666K4JFAM

PW77MPRYYRYP

~~~
rbritton
For anyone posting promo codes, this works very well for distributing them and
avoiding having to check them all to see if any were unclaimed:
<http://yaycodes.com/>

------
jwr
Why do people build nice GitHub bugtracker clients, where there is already a
free GitHub Issues App, and us FogBugz users are stuck with crappy apps that
do not work?

Many users of FogBugz are willing to pay decent money for a good iOS client.
Much more than $1.99, I assure you.

~~~
Me1000
I wrote BugHub mainly as a learning experience; it is my first iOS app. I also
use GitHub issues myself, so I wanted to build something I could use.

I've had similar requests for Redmine too, and if the demand is great enough
it's certainly something I would consider. But honestly, I've had more people
ask for BugHub on the iPhone than a Redmine or FogBugz app... and GitHub has
their own iPhone app.

For the moment, this is a learning experience for me and the little extra cash
on the side is just a nice added bonus.

------
roam
Bug #1: illegible text on the website. Browser: mobile Safari.

~~~
delinka
Looks fine to me on mobile Safari. Maybe he's already changed it?

~~~
true_religion
No its just very low contrast text compared to its background.

Depending on how your screens contrast/backlight is, you may or may not be
able to read the text.

